# Bath support group?



## Chris1980

I live in bath, anyone around here?


----------



## Jodee

Check it out :-  https://bath.diabetesukgroup.org/


----------



## Wirrallass

I thought when I saw Bath Support that you meant this kind of bath support!!!

WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

wirralass said:


> I thought when I saw Bath Support that you meant this kind of bath support!!!
> View attachment 13034
> WL


LOL


----------



## VICTOR HILL

Chris1980 said:


> I live in bath, anyone around here?


HI   Cris  when trying to contact anybody interest  in a group , try looking at the local doctors and if you dare go to hospitals under present virus controls   see if anybody has a group  and in this virus   groups on line are great  or even these very good forums .
 but maybe  you will get   some reply  as it does help lot to get other peoples views     on all matters 
love the reply   BATH S ,,LITTLE SNORING ,, WETWANG  ,, IE ALL  towns villages   ect
and as JODEE     Has pointed you correct direction   a group  BRILLANT 
I KNOW  from  running   a branch  in  SUFFOLK     how damm  hard work it    25  years   to be honest  but i an others  did 
well every bit of advice  does help   and that before had mobile phone   with all that they can no offer  in many seconds  the whole  wide world  of diabetic interests    and in to  news on life saving  new machines  
good luck    vic   on insulin  63  years


----------



## AndBreathe

I'm surprised nobody mention the existing Diabetes UK group in Bath:  https://bath.diabetesukgroup.org/

The search facility is here, for other localities:  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/local_support_groups


----------



## trophywench

AndBreathe said:


> I'm surprised nobody mention the existing Diabetes UK group in Bath:  https://bath.diabetesukgroup.org/
> 
> The search facility is here, for other localities:  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/local_support_groups



Jodee did in January!


----------



## AndBreathe

trophywench said:


> Jodee did in January!



Mea Culpa.


----------

